# Orient D39745-90



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Orient D39745-90, i bought this a couple of weeks ago and just got round to sorting it

it was sold NOS non runner with the second hand missing.

i gave it a check out when it arrived and the movement was pulsing so always a good sign, but the keyless works was messed up. this is what was sent










this is quite a rare watch from the 80's and was Orients version of the quartz seiko divers from around then, getting new hands was not possible so a quick search though my endless box's of crap and i turned up a second hand that would match

this is what it should look like










quite specific....

i stripped it and cleaned/serviced the movement, the keyless works went back together perfectly and i painted the second hand i found, i think its a damn good match

the case size is pretty much the same as a Seiko 007 so a good size although a different flatter shape, it wears well though and i like the very plain dial, the bezel mechanism is similar to the Seiko ball and spring set up,but instead of the ball they use a very small sprung loaded brass rod with a rounded end and being brass the bezel action is nice and smooth, another thing of note is the screw down crown, this is far superior to the Seiko dive crowns as it has 3 seals, 1 in the crown tube and 2 in the crown





































here's a comparison shot with the 007 and the BFK, i think it can still hold its own for a 30 odd year old watch



















coincedently i was browsing ebay last night and came across this from an Israeli seller so had a bid and won it for 69p + post :swoon: ..........looks like an easy enough fix


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

As mine orient still isn't running I will just have to admire yours very nice indeed Bruce another cracker :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> As mine orient still isn't running I will just have to admire yours very nice indeed Bruce another cracker :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 is yours the same model Andy?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Awesome Orient Bruce you have done a grand job with the secondhand , very unusua Strap as well :thumbsup:

As if you managed to find another one , well done that man


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> is yours the same model Andy?


 No it's different model Bruce


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> No it's different model Bruce


 remember it now, must be a rare one too :yes:


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesome watch, looks sharp


----------

